
Show HN: Ten Steps to an Algorithmic Song - abrie
https://abrie.github.io/ten-steps
======
atum47
this is nice. Where can I learn more about music theory? I have a project (is
stopped right now) where I use JavaScript to create music as well, but I don't
know jack about music.

I used excerpts from that code on my Genius game, where I give the player
audio feedback from each move (I think is do re mi fa).

~~~
abrie
"Intervals", "Scales", and "Chords" are good terms to search for. They are
elementary concepts present in a lot of music. Ten Steps use six notes of the
C Major Scale, all of which belong to either the I or IV chord. The I and IV
chords use, by definition, an interval of 1-4-7.

For an entertaining overview, check out Leonard Bernstein's 1973 Norton
lectures, "The Unanswered Question"[0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFjonLo8gYHIXC35K4Ujr...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFjonLo8gYHIXC35K4Ujrbu6XHchNDCv9)

~~~
atum47
Nice, I've used an image like this one as guide:
[https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-
qimg-378ba2572d2033b70ef10d...](https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-
qimg-378ba2572d2033b70ef10d729c7fce18.webp) each note om my game is a sine
wave with the hertz described in this picture (i randomly choose the rage
between 500 - 700, but I don't know what that means).

On my other project, I'm planning on doing like a small "synthesizer" that can
play a note "c, d, e f..." and the use it to try and create music, using
procedural generation and machine learning.

Anyways, I'll look into what you told me and I'll watch the video. Thanks a
lot.

